# RB26DETT GT2860-5 OR 2530 AT 1.2 BAR RESULTS PAGE



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have searched but i could only find one other dyno run at 1.2 bar.
anyone got any dyno runs of gt2860-5 turbos or 2530s at 1.2 bar. 
please post them here :thumbsup:
just thought it would be good to see different specs and results.
heres mine










2860-5s at 1.2 bar
9,1 264 cams
ported head and inlet matched
87mm pistons so roughly 2650 cc


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the only dynoed 1.2 bar run I've ever done made a mediocre 430-ish hp at the wheels, redlined at 7000rpm. The car makes power through 8000rpm, and well, if you've got the balls and the map to turn it up past 1.7 bars, you'll make a lot more power I'll tell ya that


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> the only dynoed 1.2 bar run I've ever done made a mediocre 430-ish hp at the wheels, redlined at 7000rpm. The car makes power through 8000rpm, and well, if you've got the balls and the map to turn it up past 1.7 bars, you'll make a lot more power I'll tell ya that


1.5 bar is next on the list with some 800cc injectors. not yet though pointless in this weather lol. 

my wheel power peak with boost and afr curves


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

doesnt that look very rich just for 1.2 bar?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

hpt_simon said:


> doesnt that look very rich just for 1.2 bar?


11.6 is perfect imo. better to have more than less


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

This was from my old R32 @ 1.2 bar, built by Rob & Justin.

HKS 2530 Turbos
Tomei Extreme Manifolds & Elbows
Tomei Poncams (Type B)
Stock Head
...etc


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

2530 turbo's 
1st sheet is on 1,28 bar (peakboost) when we were setting up for early response at a longer range.










This one is at 1,72 bar of boost. same as first one but then the final result at that moment on the same turbo's.










still 2568 cc standard block, standard internals. On E85 bio-ethanol.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Low boost 1.0bar
High boost 1.2bar


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

looking good peeps, nice few results here now :thumbsup:

for 18 psi boost pressure these are some good power outputs imo. and all above 400 lbft :clap:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone else ? im hoping to have a new graph to add to this soon at around 1.7 bar.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am running 2860-5`s @ 1.6 bar. i would be very interested to see what power figures they will make...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ive looked into this since i started this thread and the compressor maps give us a good idea. the center curve of the map is a good reference for boost - airflow. 

1 bar 500 hp
1.25 bar 550 hp
1.5 bar 580 hp
1.75 bar 610 hp
2 bar 630 hp

if im correct i should see a GENUINE 600 hp at 1.7 bar.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> i am running 2860-5`s @ 1.6 bar. i would be very interested to see what power figures they will make...


did this ever see the dyno at 1.6 bar ?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Some good results here - mines off to Rising Sun next Monday to have 2860-5's fitted and mapped. Hoping to see 500bhp @ 1bar.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I had 514hp at the hubs on 1.4bar on 2860-5's

Poncams and gears, 87mm pistons, 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96210-5s-7s-10.html


----------

